# شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009



## moharb (28 يوليو 2009)

*البوم ( عمرى ليك )


للمرنمة :


هايدي منتصر 










1- ميكفنيش ( عمري ليك )




2- لحد أمتي




3- نور وملح




4- أنا عايش



5- شجرة تين




6- ومهما نشوف




7- أنا عايزك







8- أنت الحل




9- يصنع العجايب




10- عارفين ( اقدر أقولة يا أبويا )





 **تم حذف اللينكات 
سلام ونعمه*
* .*​


----------



## ayman adwar (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## monmooon (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

*مرسسسسسسسسسسسي كتيييييييييير
وجارى التحميل .........
ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

*ياريت تقرى قوانين المنتدى
تم حذف اللينكات 
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## mira2006 (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

ميرسى على الشريط  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو
ربنا موجود


----------



## mina_nabil (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Coptic FiDo (30 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

*شكرا على الشريط للمرنمه الاكثر من رائعه
*​


----------



## حنا س (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

ربن يعوضكم على الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: حصريا شريط هايدى منتصر ( عمري ليك ) 2009 كااااااامل*

شكرا للمجهود الرب يكون معاكم أخى الغااااالى​


----------



## koko_202066 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

عايز اسمع شريط هايدى  منتصر عمرى ليك وازا كان ممكن احمله  ومش عارف ارجو الرد ولكم كل الشكر         الرب يعوضكم


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كل اشكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fady bekhet (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراا


----------



## fady bekhet (2 ديسمبر 2009)

koko_202066 قال:


> عايز اسمع شريط هايدى منتصر عمرى ليك وازا كان ممكن احمله ومش عارف ارجو الرد ولكم كل الشكر الرب يعوضكم


 شكرااااا


----------



## RomaTheBrave (4 ديسمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## كاترين1 (25 مايو 2011)

انا عوزة احمل ترنيمة عرفين الى عمل شمس وقمر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مايو 2011)

كاترين1 قال:


> انا عوزة احمل ترنيمة عرفين الى عمل شمس وقمر


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139348


----------

